
Can you figure out how this page works? - gliechtenstein
https://gliechtenstein.github.io/hehehe/
======
ge96
That is pretty cool how the page isn't initiated/built with the default
<head><body><meta> tags.

I see the parts here and there, body, h1, etc...

neat

